# 

## zas77

,  ..   ,      ,   , ,  ..  .  ,         .

1.	 ..,  .., : ,      .: . ,2004  400  (  ). 
=  ,      .
2.	  ..,  .., :   .  :  , 2005.  443 .  ( ). 
=    . ,   (3 )  .
3.	 .., .  .:  , 2005.  272 . 
=                 . 
4.	:  , .  .      , . .  .. 
=        ,    ,    2  λ,      .
5.	 ..,  ..,      .  .: - . ѻ, 1998 .  160 . 
=             .
6.	 .., :  .  .:   ѻ, 2005.  160 . 
=      ,        .
7.	 ,.,  .., .  .  . .  , . 2007 ., 240 . 
=     ,      .     .   06.02.2006. 75 ..              .

,

----------


## .

, , ,    .         .         ,     -     :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## zas77

**. ,    .    -  ,   : "   ,      "   .

----------


## zas77

*8*. **  (__, ..   ), ..  .. . . (www.dis.ru) =       ,  ,    .    .     ( 5300 .).     ,       (  )..

----------

- ?

----------


## .

**, , .

----------


## zas77

*9.	 "- :    "*, . .  . .  .  (www.audar.ru)
=     . 


*6* *7*      ,    .

----------


## Diana_

-        ?

   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.  -      ?      ?

----------


## zas77

> - **     ?      ?


  ,  **. ,      .  **

----------


## .

. "     ".    .

----------


## Diana_

:Frown: 

     ,       ,    ..

----------


## zas77

> .      ,       ,    ..


 .
 :Wow:

----------


## .

*Diana_*,      ,   -   .

----------


## Diana_

, ,      (   212  15  2006 ) -       (      15  2007          2006 ???)


 :Embarrassment:  

  :-)

----------


## zas77

*10.  ""*
http://www.bino.ru/production/nko/

----------


## DERS

,   ? ,

----------

- 
 ..


-  ?

----------


## .

?

----------

- ,     
http://www.dis.ru/books/katalog/0321_0.html

----------


## zas77

*12.  * :  /.[.., .., .., .., .., .., ..  .]  .. .. ( .   ., ...). .: ..., 2006
   ,    ,  , -,   .

.      11.

----------

13.    "" 
- :     
-      ջ
-   
-

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.jilkom.ru/index.php

----------


## zas77

> http://www.jilkom.ru/index.php


   ( )    *12*      .

 ,  -  600 .

----------


## Lisaya

,    .      ?      ,   ,            ,       .

----------


## zas77

> 


-! :Wow:  
      .    12 :



> *12.   :  /*.[.., .., .., .., .., .., ..  .]  .. .. ( .   ., ...). .: ..., 2006


  ""     .

   ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

,       25-30 ,    10   :Big Grin:       -   :Stick Out Tongue:      ,         :Stick Out Tongue: 
 -   ""

----------


## Evgeniya

:  :  ,        .   ... - , 2007.    ,     -       .

----------


## zas77

> ...


         ,  
       .      . 

,     (   ),      ?  :Wow:  
      ?  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lisaya

,       , ,     ,    ,         ,   .  "".      .      ,   ,        ,

----------


## Lisaya

,.


> 


 ,   :Big Grin:         ,

----------


## zas77

> ...


   . 
      , ..           ,      . 
     . .       :Wow:  ,    ,   ,     ?  :Wink:  

**   ,  ""  ""  :Wow:  
     ?
, ! :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


  ,          . ,    ("2     ),      ,         
   ,   ?     ,   , ,  400   1    ,          ,   -  ,           ?

----------


## zas77

> ...?


 -    ,      ?            ?

         3 .             1 . 
,  !    .

----------


## .

,    .         :Wink:  
        .

----------


## Lisaya

:Dezl:

----------


## zas77

> *12.  * :

----------


## zas77

*14. .. , "    " - .:   , 2007. - 144 .*  (.  120 .)
       ( ,   ).

----------

15. .., .. "       .    " - -. :  "", 2007. - 224. 
  304 .
.   -    ("      2-  ...")

----------


## zas77

> 15. .., .. "       .    " - -. :  "", 2007. - 224.


    4.    .       ? 
   240    197 ., - 9785894400495   .
        ,      -.

----------


## Lisaya

,    .  ,

----------


## bosik



----------


## zas77

> -


,         :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ,     -


    .
 ,   ,      . ,         ?    ,    .
 ,   **   . ..   "    ", 2006

----------


## .

*zas77*,   ,       ,    .

----------


## zas77



----------


## Kommandor

> ** 
> .. ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   :     5 / 2005


http://nkor.ru/articles/2005/5/

     -   - . :



> 2  138   6  155  ,          , ,          .                (., , . 249  ; . 36  ; . 39  ).               (. 290  ; . 4 . 37  ),  ,           ,   .   ,       .


   :
*  ,      * 
    -.

 .

----------


## zas77

> -   - .


,      ,       :yes:  
         .         :Wink: 
    ,     .

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,

----------

?

----------


## zas77

> ?


    ,   .  ,   ,  ?       ? 

 ,            .     ,          ,           .

----------


## in_constant

(zas77)!
      " "    ..        .  ,       , ..    ,                 ?    .

----------


## amanda

, , . "     ".

----------


## Kriss-Tina

,       ,        .     ,  - .     .       ..,  , !!

----------


## zas77

*Kriss-Tina*, ,  ,        .      



> *14. .. , "    " - .:   , 2007. - 144 .* (.  120 .).


     .  588 .



> :   ,   
> :   , 2016 .


: http://www.labirint.ru/books/512667/...91484911910402

----------


## .

.     



> ,           ,   ,      .

----------


## zas77

> .


,   .
,    




> .
>   .    
> :    
>  : 2007
> - : 144

----------


## .

*Kriss-Tina*, ,      4-5  ,  2-3    .  ,    .     ,   - 
 ,      , -  . 
   (    ),  2012 ,     "       ". , ,  - ,

----------


## Server56

.  .        .      .

----------


## zas77

"** "

----------


## Kriss-Tina

,    !!

----------

